# Nationals in Memphis this year



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am just curious of who may be attending nationals this year in Memphis? 
I would love to go---just not sure when we will be out of the country yet for an extended time. Sure hope to be able to meet up w/some of you there. I have only been to the 50th yr. celebration outside Chicago a couple of yrs. ago where I took Lisi.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I am planning on attending, have not made reservations yet. I need to do that. It's only a 3 hour drive for me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

sherry said:


> I am planning on attending, have not made reservations yet. I need to do that. It's only a 3 hour drive for me.


WOW--that is close! I hope you get to attend Sherry & that nothing gets in the way! I had a great time the one time I went.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Planning on going. I did make the hotel reservation, but haven't looks at air fare yet. Looking forward to it. Memphis should be a fun location for the show!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am going. I grew up in Memphis so it's a homecoming for me. I hope lots of you attend. Memphis is a great place to visit and I have lots of recommendations for places to go. I have been to many Nationals and it's such a fun time, beautiful dogs and lots of great people.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Reviving this thread! It's getting close. May 7 - 12! Who's going for sure? I am going Tuesday 5/8 - 5/12. Looking forward to seeing any SM folks!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's killing me, but I am not going this year. Since hurricane Sandy and then raising my house....I actually have to watch what I spend. .....this totally sucks!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My goddaughter graduates from college on May 12 so not this year. I seem to remember her high school graduation interfered with the dates four years ago too!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

You know I'm going. I sure hope some more of you decide to come. It is so much fun.
Beautiful dogs and great people and Memphis is a fun place to visit.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I wanted to go so badly! But with going on here it is not looking likely. I hope we get to see a lot of pictures from those of you who do go! :w00t:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The A Team said:


> It's killing me, but I am not going this year. Since hurricane Sandy and then raising my house....I actually have to watch what I spend. .....this totally sucks!


Well darn it Pat! I will miss you and Ava! 


maggieh said:


> My goddaughter graduates from college on May 12 so not this year. I seem to remember her high school graduation interfered with the dates four years ago too!


Sad to not be seeing you this year! 


revakb2 said:


> You know I'm going. I sure hope some more of you decide to come. It is so much fun.
> Beautiful dogs and great people and Memphis is a fun place to visit.


Yes, I know you and I will be there! looking forward to it!!


Aviannah's Mom said:


> I wanted to go so badly! But with going on here it is not looking likely. I hope we get to see a lot of pictures from those of you who do go! :w00t:


Pictures for sure! Maybe next year!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am excited that I will be there Tues thru Saturday. I'm bringing Angel with me.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

If I make it, I'll be there Wednesday thru Friday.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

sherry said:


> If I make it, I'll be there Wednesday thru Friday.


Sure hope you can come.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sherry, I am hoping w/you that you get to go---it would be a good break for you. I am thinking of you & your brother's situation esp. May God have mercy on you both. Sending you loving hugs.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Fitting that it will be in 'Memphis' on the 50th anniversary year of dear Dr. Martin Luther Kings sad passing, 50 years ago on April 4th. 
I can't go though, wish I could. Maybe someday. Right now still trying to get them to finish this never ending reno.....


----------

